# Is this accurate?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

does anyone know if this is accurate when trying to determine cockerel or pullet in Cochins?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The fast feathering is dependant on lineage and isn't reliable all the time. The comb is also hit or miss.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok I'm going tomorrow to look at some four week old Cochin chicks. Is there a definite way to tell the two apart? I don't wanna bring home all cockerels and on Craigslist u can't always trust people to let u know which is which


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There is no definite way to sex them, cochins aren't easy to tell apart till much older. By watching mine daily I can get a good idea of what's what because I note the dainty features on the females and the manlier walk of the males. The combs on mine at 8 weeks have very few differences. The females have a more triangular head and the males are more square it seems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This reminds me of a pair I bought way back when. The person raised Cochins, the birds were about four months old and she had concerns that the one was actually a female. Turned out she was. 

What I'm saying is this person had a lot of experience raising them and was concerned even at four months.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish I could take one of u more experience ladies with me and get ur input lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At that age experience is not a guarantee. Chicklett, my paint Silkie, I tried to sell at six months because I thought she was a boy. I still thought she was a boy until she laid her first egg at about eight months. And I've raised hundreds of Silkies so I've got tons of experience on the physical aspects of that breed to be able to tell at fairly young ages.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got 7 Cochins today. I'm so excited they r so beautiful


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And you told us this without posting a pic?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol sorry I will post pics tomorrow. They r all tucked in for the night. 5 of them are lavender. I love new chickens


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen lol









it did happen rosco lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

very nice. good lookin chicks


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank u. ️


----------

